# Waitlisted at USC



## DialNforNoura

Hello everyone!

I was recently waitlisted by USC (Cinema and Media Studies MA).
How long do you think I have to wait until I receive my decision? Is it true that I might not hear back from them until April?
I’ve been waitlisted since January 21st and the wait has been killing me 😭

Also, how likely is it that I will get accepted? Is there a statistic you could point me to?

Thanks a lot. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Chris W

Waitlisted is better than rejected! Is this for undergrad or MFA?



DialNforNoura said:


> Also, how likely is it that I will get accepted? Is there a statistic you could point me to?


Our film school acceptance pages have this data in the link below:


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Be sure to add your application to our database when you can.


----------



## DialNforNoura

Chris W said:


> Waitlisted is better than rejected! Is this for undergrad or MFA?
> 
> 
> Our film school acceptance pages have this data in the link below:
> 
> 
> USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27%
> 
> Admitted
> 98   out of   364   Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 24%
> 
> Waitlisted
> 87   out of   364   Waitlisted
> 
> 
> 
> 49%
> 
> *Not Admitted*
> 179   out of   364   Not Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to add your application to our database when you can.


Hey, Chris!

It’s for MA in Cinema and Media Studies.
I’ll make sure to do that. Thanks ☺️


----------



## agnessun

I'm also on the waitlist. I cant find any statistic for it either, so sad


----------



## HeyCandaceMae98

agnessun said:


> I'm also on the waitlist. I cant find any statistic for it either, so sad


Are they already sending out waitlist notifications? I haven’t heard/seen anything since early January


----------



## agnessun

HeyCandaceMae98 said:


> Are they already sending out waitlist notifications? I haven’t heard/seen anything since early January


They were sending out MA waitlist in late January, but not MFA. I’ve applied for MA program. Some of my friends who applied for MFA received interview invitations last month.


----------



## DialNforNoura

agnessun said:


> I'm also on the waitlist. I cant find any statistic for it either, so sad


Congrats! Is USC also your first choice?


----------



## agnessun

DialNforNoura said:


> Congrats! Is USC also your first choice?


It’s my second choice. NYU is my first choice cuz my undergrad school is in NYC. I think the decision will come in mid March, so nervous😟 Good luck to us!


----------



## DialNforNoura

agnessun said:


> It’s my second choice. NYU is my first choice cuz my undergrad school is in NYC. I think the decision will come in mid March, so nervous😟 Good luck to us!


I wish you the best of luck!!! NYU is my third choice after USC and UCLA. I’m an international student and I would much rather move to the west coast.

Do you think we have a good chance at getting into NYU? I believe the USC program is more competitive and since we’re on the waitlist it might mean that we a have a good shot at NYU


----------



## agnessun

DialNforNoura said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was recently waitlisted by USC (Cinema and Media Studies MA).
> How long do you think I have to wait until I receive my decision? Is it true that I might not hear back from them until April?
> I’ve been waitlisted since January 21st and the wait has been killing me 😭
> 
> Also, how likely is it that I will get accepted? Is there a statistic you could point me to?
> 
> Thanks a lot. Wish me luck!!!





DialNforNoura said:


> I wish you the best of luck!!! NYU is my third choice after USC and UCLA. I’m an international student and I would much rather move to the west coast.
> 
> Do you think we have a good chance at getting into NYU? I believe the USC program is more competitive and since we’re on the waitlist it might mean that we a have a good shot at NYU


I’m also an international student indeed, but I study in the States. I also believe the USC program is more competitive! I remember the acceptance rate of cinema studies in NYU is about 40%, but I’m not sure. That will also be wonderful if we could meet at NYU~ Btw I was wondering if you’ve applied for Columbia University.


----------



## DialNforNoura

agnessun said:


> I’m also an international student indeed, but I study in the States. I also believe the USC program is more competitive! I remember the acceptance rate of cinema studies in NYU is about 40%, but I’m not sure. That will also be wonderful if we could meet at NYU~ Btw I was wondering if you’ve applied for Columbia University.


I’d love if we could meet in NYU or USC! Please keep me updated on how it goes with you 

No, I did not apply to Columbia.


----------



## agnessun

DialNforNoura said:


> I’d love if we could meet in NYU or USC! Please keep me updated on how it goes with you
> 
> No, I did not apply to Columbia.


Of course! Let's keep in touch~😋


----------



## DialNforNoura

agnessun said:


> Of course! Let's keep in touch~😋


Hey! Any luck getting into NYU?


----------



## agnessun

Hi~~Yea! I've got the acceptance letter from NYU. How about you?


----------



## DialNforNoura

Congrats!!! I got accepted too 🥳
I will eventually commit to UCLA or USC if I get off the waitlist. I hope you have a great time at NYU 💜


----------



## Chris W

Congrats! Remember to add your application to our database to help others!






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				






			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## agnessun

DialNforNoura said:


> Congrats!!! I got accepted too 🥳
> I will eventually commit to UCLA or USC if I get off the waitlist. I hope you have a great time at NYU 💜


Congrats~~ I may commit to Columbia University cuz I found the curriculum would be more helpful to me. Hope you could get off the waitlist as soon as possible!


----------

